# $99 muzzleloader at Gander



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Does anyone have one of the $99 muzzleloaders from Gander Mtn? I think it said CV, synthetic stock, blued barrel. Didn't look to bad but was wondering how it shot. For 3-4 rounds a year might give it a go.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

as long as the breech plug comes out !! it does not sound bad!!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i had a $99.00 bass pro cva in 50 cal. that was a 1/32 twist that shot very well,and looked good with the wood stock. it was a caplock though and not an inline. but cva does make a quality gun I.M.O.


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

A few years ago I picked up a $99 Traditions inline at Gander Mtn.

It's a 209 primered 50 cal model.

The rifle has been 100% reliable so I have no regrets about buying it.

Trigger pull is kinda heavy, but it only bothers me if I shoot the Rem 700 first.

I played around at the range with a lot of diferent bullets for it and settled on 348gr powerbelts with two 50gr pyrodex pellets. Last time out, I used some of the 209 primers designed for muzzleloaders and shot my best groups ever. I'm still not convinced the primers helped that much. I was probably just having a good day. The rifle consistently shoots 2" groups at 100yd off a benchrest.


----------

